# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENTAS DE QUINUA DESCARTE Y SAPONINA - S&M FOODS S.R.L

## FernandoSarmiento

Buen día estimados, contamos con descarte de quinua negra, tricolor y saponina. 
Interesados favor de llamar al 942810218 o asistente.ventas2@hotmail.com 
Gracias.Temas similares: VENTA DE QUINUA, FREJOL CASTILLA - S&M FOODS S.R.L DESCARTE DE PALTA HASS PALTA HASS DESCARTE Artículo: Perú cerrará 2014 con US$ 190 mllns. en ventas de quinua al exterior Artículo: Exportadores de quinua proyectan ventas por US$1.5 millones a EEUU

----------

